# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عضوة جديدة تبي ترحيب

## حلم الحقيقة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 حلم الحقيقة عضوة جديدة في منتدكم 

تبي ترحيب من احلى اعضاء 


 اختكم 

     حلم الحقيقة

----------


## سر الوجود

أهلا وسهلا بك و بإنضمامك لباقة زهورنا الفواحة
آملين ان تسعدي بيننا ونسعد بك أختاًجديده
كل التراحيب و التحايا لا تعبر عن مدى سرورنا بإنضمامك لنا
ها هي ايادينا نمدها لك ترحيبا وحفاوه آملين أن تقضي بصحبتنا
أسعد و أطيب الأوقات
تقبلي منا أعذب وارق تحايانا


أختك/ سر الوجود

----------


## ميراج

[align=center]وعليكم السلام والرحمة.....


ياهلا بيكي يا حلم الحقيقة...


نورتي المنتدى....


وأتمنى لكي أجمل الاوقات وأمتعها....


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله....


تحياتي لكي....


أختك/....ميراج.....[/align]

|89|

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[frame="7 80"][IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..
وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG][/frame]

----------


## حلم الحقيقة

مشكورين على الترحيب الرائع

----------


## المستجير

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وياهلا ورحبا اختا عزيزه وعضوة جديده 
حياك الله ونسال الله لنا ولك التوفيق وننتظر مشاركاتك الغاليه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مليوووووووووووووون هلا بك اختي

   سعداء بتواجدك بيننا
[img]http://new7.***********/ف6.gif[/img]
ويارب تلاقي كل فائده

     شمعه

----------


## دلوعه

[glow=333399] 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت .. 

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمِ .. 

وانشدت بلسان الحال قائله .. 

اهلا وسهلا باهل الجود والكرمِ .. 

مرحبا بك بعدد ماغردت الطيوور .. 

وعدد ما اشرقت الارض بنور .. 

فبقدومك نرش العطور وننثر الزهور .. 

اشرقت بحضورك الدار .. 

وشعت بقدومكِ الانوار .. 

فاهلا ومرحبا بمن زااارهت .. 

بكل ورود الكون نرحب بك .. 

متمنين لك كل المتعه .. 

والفائدهـ وطيب المقام بيننا ... 

ومنتظرين قلمك الهامس والمبدع .. 

أن ينظـم لمنتدياتنـــــا  .. 

ويشرق معنا بإبداعاته وهمســاته .. 

o0o ..تقبلوا تحياتي وتقديري ..o0o 

o0o دلــوعه o0o [/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام على من لهم في القلب شاني 

سلامن كثيرن ما ينعد بملايين 

بكل مافي في السماءمن طــــــير ......وبعدد ماجا النهار وراح الليل 

بكل شوق الصحاري للأمطار .....بكل مافي الأرض من أشجار 

وعدد مانزل عليها من أمطار 

بعدد مانبت الشجر والورد والزهــر 

وبعدد ماطلع القــــــمر ..وبعدد مانور الــــــــبدر 

بعدد مارفف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمــــــام 

أهلا وسهلا بك وسعداء جدا بأنضمامك معانا.... 

واهلا ..بك بيننا .. وكقلم ..ننتظر .. منه ..الكثير 

في ..انتظار ..هطول ..سحابة ..ابداعاتك 

نتمنى ..لك ..التوفيق .. ومزيد .. من ..التوهج 

ويتمنى لك قضاء أسعد الأوقات وأمتعها معانا بمنتداك قبل لا يصير منتدانا .. 

فمع المعرفة والترفيه نبحر لنصل إلى ضفة تقلنا حيث الأمان والحياة والجمال .. 

 

نترقب مشاركاتك الدائمة ونرحب بك ثانية .. 

دمت لنا سالماً .. 

أعبق تحية وأرق سلام

----------


## بيسان

[frame="7 80"]  
 بكل حب البشر لخالق الشمس والشجر والحجر

بعدد مرفرف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمام 
بعدد النبض اللي بقلوب البشر
بكل ريحه الفل والياسمين والورد والزهر

وبكل مااجتمع المسك والريحان والعود والعنبر
وبعدد ما نبت الشجر والور والزهر
وبعدد ماطلع القمر ونور البدر

نحييك ياضيفنا حلم الحقيقة

ونتمنى لك الصحبة الطيبة 

وقضاء اسعد الاوقات معنا
تحياتي لك 

بيسااااااان [/frame]

----------


## حلم الحقيقة

مشكورين على الترحيب الرائع

----------


## سعيد درويش

most welcome  يا حلم الحقيقة في منتدى الجميع وأهلاْ بك أخت عزيزة على قلوبنا

                                                                          your brother for ever

----------


## القلب المرح

[glow=FF0000] 

أكتب بالنور على شاشة ذاكرتي بعضاً من .. 

مقتطفاتي لآضعها على صفحات منتديات شبكة الناصرة .. 

فأنقش على جدرانا وعلى جدارن الزمن .. 

الماضي و الحاضر .. 

ترحيبي بك وأنت في الدرب الطويل .. 

ترحيب أرويه بصدى الذكرى .. 

قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً .. 

ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل التراب زهور .. 

بين أركان الزهور نسحبك ونعشقك .. 

ما أسعد منتديات شبكة الناصرة بحضورك .. 

مساء عاطر بـ نسمات الورود .. 

اشرقت الانوار لـ حضورك .. 

وتلأ لأ ت النجوم لـ قدومك .. 

وتراقصت الأنغام فرحآ لا طلالتك .. 

فرشنا الأرض وردآ حتى تخجل من مجى اشراقتك .. 

نتحرى شوقآ الى رؤيه مافي بوحك.. 

مـــــن ابــــــداع .. 

حللت اهلآ ..ووطأت سهلآ .. 

أتمنى لك الفائدة والافاده معنا .. 

مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي .. 
القـــلب المـــرح .. 

[/glow]

----------


## عـسـولـة

[align=center]قرّب حياك ويانا 
نوّر المنتدى بحضورك 
بالترحيب دوم تلقانا 
نهلي بتشريفك[/align]



تحياتي 
عـسـولـة

----------


## توأم الفرح

[img]http://reemah999.***********/سلامو.gif[/img] 

حينما تدق الأجراس .. تنشد الأطيار لحن الخلود .. 

فتعانق نسمات الصباح .. غروب الشمس .. 

يتوهج البدر حاملاً معه باقات من الزهر .. 

لينثرها بين الأيادي .. معلنة موعد فجر جديد 

يصاحبه نور قلم فريد .. نستقبلكم والبشر مبسمناً .. 

نمزجه بشذا عطرنا .. 

نصافحكم والحب اكفنا .. لنهديكم أجمل معانينا .. 

ونغرف من همس الكلام أعذبه .. ومن قوافي القصيد أجزله .. 

ومن جميل النثر .. أروعه .. بين مد وجزر .. وفي امواج البحر .. 

نخوض غمار الكلمة .. فتجرفنا سفينة الورقة .. تجدفها اقلامنا .. 

لتحل قواربكم في مراسينا .. فنصل معاً نحو شواطىء الليل .. 

 

..::..يا مرحباً بكم عدد..::.. 

ما هبت هبوب وسال سيل...وما هز الهوا عيدان فني .. 

ارحب به من القلب الودود...وحقه يوجب الترحيب مني  .. 

عدد ما كتب فيه من الحروف...وحلوات القوافي شوقني .. 

أكتب بالنور على شاشة ذاكرتي بعض من مقتطفاتي .. 

لآضــعــهــا عــلــى صــفــحــات هالمنتدى الرائع .. 

فأنقش على جدرانها وجدران الزمن الماضي والحاضر .. 

ترحيبي بك وأنت أمامي في الدرب الطويل ترحيباً أروية بصدى الذكرى .. 

قــدومــك إلــيــنــا ووجــودك مــعــنــا زادنـــا فـــرحــاً وســرور .. 

ولآجلــك نــفــرش الآرض بــدل الـــتـــراب زهـــور .. 

بــيــن أركــان الزهـــــــور نــســحــبــكِ ونــعــشــقــك .. 

مــاأسـعــد منتدانا بــحــضــورك .. 

ارق التحيه .. 

 

توووم ..

----------


## حلم الحقيقة

مشكورين على الترحيب الرائع

----------

